# Killed Hoover White Bass Again



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Went out last night about 230 to 530am and caught at least a hundred. Filled up the basket they kept falling out. Threw mutiple back.... caught around 100 between both of us...all around good time....was using 1/32oz jig with tube but switched to 1/8oz jig with 3inch twister and they really nailed it


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, nice catch. That had to be a blast!


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Fantastic! Looks like a great time. What time should we be over for dinner?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow ! So cool ! Were you fishing from a boat or shore ? I'm jealous !


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

TimTaylor75 said:


> Fantastic! Looks like a great time. What time should we be over for dinner?


7 tomorrow. You can skin all 96 fillets haha


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> Wow ! So cool ! Were you fishing from a boat or shore ? I'm jealous !


all from the shore


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

tee hee hee! Impressive!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice catch heres a tip next time leave the fillet attached to the fish and flip it over and filet the skin right off and your done great job on the catch


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

jiggerman said:


> Nice catch heres a tip next time leave the fillet attached to the fish and flip it over and filet the skin right off and your done great job on the catch



Thats exactly how I do it...



Nice catch guys. Looks like a great dinner.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Smoked em!
Goodness you hammered them. Congrats on a very nice night!


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Mykidsr1 said:


> Thats exactly how I do it...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice catch guys. Looks like a great dinner.


quite a few dinners haha

i just like to fillet em like the pic and then take a spoon hold down the skin and run the fillet along the skin and have nice clean fillet

to each there own


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

Do you guys remove the dark lines from the meat? i did, and enjoyed the results but was it a waste of my time?


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

chriscreek said:


> Do you guys remove the dark lines from the meat? i did, and enjoyed the results but was it a waste of my time?


We used to catch tons of big white bass on lake erie in the 80's. When dad filleted them, he always cut out the central line of dark meat. He said that made them taste better.

Nice catch by the way guys. That is a helluva basket of fish.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

nice catch, is there a limit on white bass?


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

no limit on WB


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks jc. I'm only familiar with the Galena area so far. Talked to a couple of cops in the area and they told me that there are 8 different public fishing piers on Hoover. Seems like a good idea for me to find them all.


----------



## Bryan Reid (May 26, 2004)

That must have been a lot of fun. I've been fishing Hoover for nearly ten years and I have never been able to find the white bass. I hear each year that they can be caught in Big Walnut just north of the reservoir so I each year I take the boat up there a few times and then return home empty handed.

I was just there a few days ago and was only able to find 2 bluegill. Seems my timing is off by a few days.

Congratulations on your catch!


----------



## TurkGrave (Apr 18, 2005)

Nice catch maybe this recent rain will help the bite!


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

chriscreek said:


> Do you guys remove the dark lines from the meat? i did, and enjoyed the results but was it a waste of my time?



kept the line in had some beer battered(amazing)
rolled em in melted butter and lemon juice and rolled in italian bread crumbs and fryed em and it was amazing as well

just straight filleted em out and i think there are very good tasting fish


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

jcotsmallie said:


> kept the line in had some beer battered(amazing)
> rolled em in melted butter and lemon juice and rolled in italian bread crumbs and fryed em and it was amazing as well
> 
> just straight filleted em out and i think there are very good tasting fish


Did the same, straight filleted them and dipped them in beer batter. I will need to try the butter and lemon juice, that does sound tasty. Here is a picture of having the good life.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

BuckIfan09 You could have called to say you were having a fish fry I'am sure the kids would share with me.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

BuckIfan09 said:


> Did the same, straight filleted them and dipped them in beer batter. I will need to try the butter and lemon juice, that does sound tasty. Here is a picture of having the good life.


you know whats up haha 
very nice


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

Those look tasty!!What batter do you use?
Thanks.


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Tin Guppy said:


> BuckIfan09 You could have called to say you were having a fish fry I'am sure the kids would share with me.


I'm sorry about that Rusty, I will try to make sure there are some left over.


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

fishgig said:


> Those look tasty!!What batter do you use?
> Thanks.


I believe it was McCormick brand beer batter. You can get it at any grocery store chain. I did use the Bud Light beer to mix into the batter. I am not a beer drinker, so it was a stretch for me to mix it into the batter, but with that said it was a grand slam and I was very happy with the results.:good:


----------

